# Cockatiel with Epilepsy...



## AnjTaylor (Apr 11, 2009)

I have recently had my Cockatiel 'Jazz' (who is a stunning Dominant Whiteface Pied) diagnosed with Epilepsy...

He started having seizures when he was 3 months old - they were pretty scary to witness... He has them mostly in the evening, and he looses the ability to stand, his head jerks backwards and he flaps around... I've been around for most of his seizures, thankfully, and I've been able to get him out of the cage, onto a soft, safe surface...


Anyway - he had a lot of very expensive tests and scans to rule out Tumours and heavy metal toxicity, but they all came back negative, so cause the vet has ruled out every other possibility, they have come to the conclusion that he has Epilepsy...

He currently gets .025mls of Valium every evening, and so far so good, his seizures have stopped... The vet is trialling him on daily valium and then plans to tapper it off, to see if we can just give if to him when the seizures start, to end it, or decrease the severity of them...

The amazing thing about the seizures is the fact Jazz appears to have no memory of them, and recovers very quickly after each seizure... 

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this in any of their birds and what the treatment has been?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Did the vet check the blood calcium levels? Hypocalceimia is also the leading cause of siezures in male cockatiels.


----------



## AnjTaylor (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep... And we did a month of Vitamin D supplements too, but the seizures kept on coming...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

srtiels said:


> Did the vet check the blood calcium levels? Hypocalceimia is also the leading cause of siezures in male cockatiels.


Thats what I thought aswell, I was going to ask if the vet gave him a calcium supplement. Hopefully his seizures stop soon, poor guy.


----------

